# Doxa on - Erikas Originals Straps - A Better Nato Type Strap



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Erikas Originals

What do you guys think?

These look great on Chronos. I like them on a smaller/thin watch. For Doxa it seems to be a really cool watch strap for a vintage inspired piece. 
I have a 1500t so the strap will have to be 21mm/22mm. What do you guys think? Is this a good tough strap?

I've been looking at rubber but I'm not a rubber guy. I don't really like to wear rubbers.

From their site.


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Erika makes great straps. They are very comfy and infinitely adjustable.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Ripcode said:


> Erika makes great straps. They are very comfy and infinitely adjustable.


What about on a 45mm watch 21/22mm lug width.


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Hands90 said:


> What about on a 45mm watch 21/22mm lug width.


Her straps are not flimsy. I don't see any issue of using these on a larger watch.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

I like them. It's a really nice look and style.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Here's a 1500t on Erika's MN


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

K1M_I said:


> Here's a 1500t on Erika's MN


Wow!
Would it be wrong to copy? 
Really nice color selection!

Thank you. 
Keep sending photos if anyone else has them


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I now have a few Erika's MN straps* in different colours - I think they're great! (*I was encouraged in no small part by seeing K1M_1's pictures... Thanks K1M_1 !)

Here is my 1200T Pro on an MN Original (olive)/yellow strap









They are not cheap, but I think they are tough and will last a long time - and very comfortable. No problem with controlling a heavier watch head.

I'm planning to put my SUB 300T Divingstar Poseidon edition on one...

Cheers!


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Loving the look of the strap....but how secure do they attach..?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Macey said:


> Loving the look of the strap....but how secure do they attach..?


Here's a Youtube review:


----------



## bipyjamas (May 20, 2016)

Erika's straps are great. Comparing them to NATOs (even Omega's) is a huge disservice for what they are.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Hands90 said:


> I've been looking at rubber but I'm not a rubber guy. *I don't really like to wear rubbers*.


ditto.


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just ordered the Black Ops with orange stitching and brushed hardwear for my 1200t pro..:-!


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

These straps look fantastic. I think I will get one for my Turtle and possibly for my ZRC - she does a special two piece for that


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Here's a Youtube review:


Thank you. I know we are talking about Doxa but those straps look really nice for Hamilton Chronos.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

mattonthewater said:


> ditto.


First thought was the same


----------



## danstillwood (Jul 16, 2017)

I wonder if the material is too thick to work on a Speedmaster Pro. I have had my eyes on these for a while.


----------



## bipyjamas (May 20, 2016)

danstillwood said:


> I wonder if the material is too thick to work on a Speedmaster Pro. I have had my eyes on these for a while.


The material isn't very thick at all, certainly no thicker than a normal leather strap, less even. If it helps, it fits my Speedmaster just fine.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> I now have a few Erika's MN straps* in different colours - I think they're great! (*I was encouraged in no small part by seeing K1M_1's pictures... Thanks K1M_1 !)
> 
> Here is my 1200T Pro on an MN Original (olive)/yellow strap
> 
> ...


Just ordered an original for Poseidon with the yellow accent line ...can't wait to get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

I would spend the extra on Erika’s straps over 99-100% of the Natos out there any day of the week.

Her’s are crazy comfortable, adjustable, and just feel higher quality than pretty much any NATO strap I’ve ever handled.

Plus her straps don’t tend to add as much bulk/height to the watch as Natos typically do.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Ordered one as well.


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

$60 for a $3 piece of fabric to put on a $1500 watch? Truly don't get it. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Erika's straps are often paired with vintage Tudor subs. They are excellent in quality, more comfortable than a typical nato strap and more adjustable. They also look fantastic. I highly recommend you get one. I will post a picture of my 1200 T on one in a second.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hands90 said:


> Erikas Originals
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Better Nato? This looks like a Zulu... just one layer under the watch, vs. 2 for a Nato.

IMHO, a Zulu is a better Nato because one layer of fabric doesn't lift the watch as high. I have some thin ones, which I think were called RAF Zulu's (thinner than a traditional thicker Zulu .. basically a Nato minus the protector strap).


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

cdnwatchguy said:


> $60 for a $3 piece of fabric to put on a $1500 watch? Truly don't get it. To each their own I guess.


You do know that a $1500 watch doesn't cost nearly as much as that to produce, right?

And if it's about putting an expensive watch on a "cheap" strap, Patek and Lange put most of their $100K+ watches on straps that probably cost less than $100 to produce.

For me, if I put my watch on a NATO or rubber strap, or whatever else I put it on, it's about how it makes me feel to wear it. I can get tired of my 750T on the original bracelet, and then I put it on a NATO, and fall in love with the watch all over again. It's a very inexpensive "modification" that can totally change a watch. But then again, I have two 750's, and an M31, and more than 20 other watches in my rotation - people with just one or two watches can get a lot of pleasure out of theirs by just changing straps.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You do know that a $1500 watch doesn't cost nearly as much as that to produce, right?
> 
> And if it's about putting an expensive watch on a "cheap" strap, Patek and Lange put most of their $100K+ watches on straps that probably cost less than $100 to produce.
> 
> For me, if I put my watch on a NATO or rubber strap, or whatever else I put it on, it's about how it makes me feel to wear it. I can get tired of my 750T on the original bracelet, and then I put it on a NATO, and fall in love with the watch all over again. It's a very inexpensive "modification" that can totally change a watch. But then again, I have two 750's, and an M31, and more than 20 other watches in my rotation - people with just one or two watches can get a lot of pleasure out of theirs by just changing straps.


The bracelet is a little much for me on my 1500t. I like the perlon I'm using now and I have an Erica's original on it's way to me. It's about what's more comfortable. 
As I've stated I don't wear rubbers.


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

cdnwatchguy said:


> $60 for a $3 piece of fabric to put on a $1500 watch? Truly don't get it. To each their own I guess.


People have been using inexpensive straps for big dollars watches for a long time. This is nothing new.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

cdnwatchguy said:


> $60 for a $3 piece of fabric to put on a $1500 watch? Truly don't get it. To each their own I guess.


Following that logic, all your watches are on bracelets? Or expensive leather?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

cdnwatchguy said:


> $60 for a $3 piece of fabric to put on a $1500 watch? Truly don't get it. To each their own I guess.


I don't get what you don't get.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

And the straps are so damn comfortable

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Just in case anyone missed these: https://erikasoriginals.com/limited-editions/orange.php


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have one of her straps and just ordered another for my 750. She is great to work with and the straps are super well made and comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

I remember reading that she made her first MN strap for her husbands Doxa.


----------



## nosamk (Apr 28, 2014)

Has anyone used them [erikas straps] in the water?


----------



## Dlanz (Oct 28, 2018)

Absolutely love it. Her straps are amazing, super comfortable and offer something different to a nato


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

I have an MN on my trusty Damasko DA36. Love the comfort and profile, not crazy about the adjustment system, since (on mine at least) the slider frequently seizes on the fabric and I have to wrestle it on while hooked and pre-adjusted, or work a good minute or two to tighten it.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

SSeric02 said:


> Just in case anyone missed these: https://erikasoriginals.com/limited-editions/orange.php


I picked up one of these for a pro bl. The color is not as bright as the dial but quite a good match. Like the strap quite a bit and wear the watch much more as a result.

The other option was the luminous stripe edition she has now. Those look great and are unusual. Choices )


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

I like it. Big fan 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Hands90 said:


> Erikas Originals
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Gee, I don't know why not. They keep your feet dry!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Not a fan , tried and sold ,very expensive for a piece of elastic , Erikas suspender belts watch strap but I guess Marine Nationale makes people feel it’s more badass 

And if I hear another person say how comfortable it is I will scream and scream


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Monkeynuts said:


> Not a fan , tried and sold ,very expensive for a piece of elastic , Erikas suspender belts watch strap but I guess Marine Nationale makes people feel it's more badass
> 
> And if I hear another person say how comfortable it is I will scream and scream


Wow that's honest! :-!
I was thinking of getting one myself.

I guess every wrist is shaped differently.
The main thing that I see (and like) is how in photos the strap and watch seem to hug the wrist.

Overall, most strap types that involve 2 layers of material under the wrist (eg Nato, Zulu) push the watch high on my wrist, causing instability and increasing the likelihood of the watch catching a shirtsleeve/coatsleeve.
So Perlon works for me...and I'm wondering if Erika's will work too.

Then again on a Doxa...the bracelet is just so nice and so cool, even though I like seeing it on other straps (in other people's photos) :-d
I've brought so many straps for all of my watches but I mostly go back to the original bracelet (where that was an option).


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Joe90 said:


> Wow that's honest! :-!
> I was thinking of getting one myself.
> 
> I guess every wrist is shaped differently.
> ...


I've looked at them more than a few times as well, and came close several times. May still.

Like you, what interests me is how they seem to hug the wrist. I have a half dozen Zulu's and "RAF" Zulu's. Of the 2 designs, I don't like how Nato's require 2 layers of strap under the watch. Zulu's remove the keeper, but are thicker material.

I have found that with either style, the strap "bows out" over the spring bar. This not only takes up more bulk under a shirt sleeve cuff, but allows a heavy watch to slide from side to side when moving your arms. The only way to off-set is to tighten up the strap to a point where it is uncomfortable.

Pictures of Erica's elastic strap seem to show a tighter hug the wrist fit. If people wear then that way, then they must be comfortable like that.

As for being costly for what they are, unfortunately this hobby seems to be one where acquisition cost and "sum cost of the parts" has a particularly wide gap. Especially the higher the acquisition cost goes.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

nepatriot said:


> I've looked at them more than a few times as well, and came close several times. May still.
> 
> Like you, what interests me is how they seem to hug the wrist. I have a half dozen Zulu's and "RAF" Zulu's. Of the 2 designs, I don't like how Nato's require 2 layers of strap under the watch. Zulu's remove the keeper, but are thicker material.
> 
> ...


I agree with you.
I also forgot to mention the excess material (the loops) you tend to get with NATOs and Zulus. They tend to catch sleeves, etc.
It would be ok if I always wore short sleeves (ie on vacation during summer) but most of the time I'm wearing long sleeves of some sort.

It's not that individual straps are necessarily pricey but I have (in the past) bought so many straps that simply didn't work for me.
I find it a cumulative waste of $$$ and is also contradictory to my own philosophy of trying to keep "global waste" to a minimum. Eg Only buy what you need.
Of course we're talking watches so none of this is necessary but even in this world I think we can be less wasteful.

The only after-market straps that were convincing alternatives to what came with the watch were EverestBands (for my now sold, Rolex Sub C).

For my Doxa I have a Borealis rubber (Isofrane type) strap...which I intend on using next summer but I choose very carefully nowadays based on my own, past experience.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> I've looked at them more than a few times as well, and came close several times. May still.
> 
> Like you, what interests me is how they seem to hug the wrist. I have a half dozen Zulu's and "RAF" Zulu's. Of the 2 designs, I don't like how Nato's require 2 layers of strap under the watch. Zulu's remove the keeper, but are thicker material.
> 
> ...


I bought one for my silver lung and it does hug the wrist better than a nato and she is great to deal with. I just ordered another for my 750 and we shall see how that works with the bigger watch. She did do some custom stitching for me which was nice. I don't even like to think about how much money I have spent on this stupid hobby overall- it boggles my mind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

Great shots guys I don't own a Doxa yet. Key word yet  But her straps are crazy comfortable and they don't have that overhang most NATO's have when wearing them that you have to refold into the hardware. If that makes sense ?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> I've looked at them more than a few times as well, and came close several times. May still.
> 
> Like you, what interests me is how they seem to hug the wrist. I have a half dozen Zulu's and "RAF" Zulu's. Of the 2 designs, I don't like how Nato's require 2 layers of strap under the watch. Zulu's remove the keeper, but are thicker material.
> 
> ...


That's one of the main reasons why I like her straps. Am planning to order one for the Aevig Huldra. I think the light grey would work...I hope!


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

The best, most comfortable, strap made, but can be real difficult to fasten to wrist.


----------

